# Back in Action



## PGT (May 5, 2008)

Hey guys its been awhile since ive been on here, Ive been slacking and in party mode which means lots of liquor beer and junk food. Which is not good. So im gonna try to get back into the hardcore routine again. Which means no junk or anything like that only once a week which for me will be saturdays.
So im going back to me p/rr/s system which last year i lost over 30lbs and 12% bodyfat. So here I go again lol 


Diet:
1:2eggs 2 slices flax seed bread with 1 tablespoon of ketchup
2rotien shake, handful mixed nuts, salad, 1 medium potato(pre workout)
3rotien shake, 1 tbp all nat peanut butter, 1 medium potato(ppst) 1 bananna
4:Veal, whole wheat pasta a handful or so mixed nuts 
5:Chicken, rice handful,peas and mushrooms, all nat peanut butter
6rotien shake, salad, handful mixed nuts.

Power week:

Back:

Deadlifts abgel stlye:270x6 270x4 240x5
Bentrow:140x8 160x6 160x5
Chinups:x5 x4 x4
Cg seated row:140x6 140x5 140x4

Bicepts:

BB Curl: 95x6 95x4 95x4
Preacher curl: 40x6 60x4 60x4
Hammer curls:50x4 50x4 50x4

Cardio: ran for about 30-45min right in the morning as on an empty stomach.

Feel free to comment on anything thanks.


----------



## PGT (May 10, 2008)

Shoulders 

Military press: 130x6 130x6 130x5

upright rows:90x5 90x5 90x4

cheat lateral:45x6 45x5 45x4

Tricepts:

 skull crushers:50x6 50x6 50x6

Overhead ext: 35x6 35x5 35x5

Dips: x10 x10 x10

Diet roughly the same as above maybe just change minor things.

Cardio:30min jog on tuesday 

Wed: OFF 

Thursday:Cario 30 min jog. Body really sore so i decided to workout sat, sun instead of thur/fri


----------



## PGT (May 10, 2008)

Chest: 

db benchpress: 85x6 85x6 85x5

incline benchpress: 140x6 140x6 140x4

dips:x10 x10 x10

Abs: 

swiss ball crunch:x15 x10 x10

Leg raises:x15 x12 x10

Rope abs crunches: 140x15 160x15 160x15

Cardio: gonna ball some basketball wanted to run but my legs are sore so taking it wasy this week


----------



## PGT (May 11, 2008)

Legs (P)

Squats:

Squat:270x6 270x6 270x6

leg press:450x6 450x6 450x6

leg ext:225x6 255x6 255x6

lying leg curl:140x5 140x4

Deadlits:180x6 180x6

Seated calf raise:140x6 140x6 140x6

Cardio:Jogged 3omin right in the morning.

Diet:Roughly the same eggs for breakest protien shakes, having bbq tonight so sirlion steak and some potatos.


----------



## PGT (May 12, 2008)

back (r)

Chinups: x8 x6

wg t bar row:115x10 115x8

Db rows:70x12 70x10

Pullover:80x12 70x10

Biecpts:

Db curls:50x8 50x8

Cable curls:50x12 50x12

Concentration curl:35x12 30x12

Cardio:none legs really sore from sundays leg workout, depends how they feel later on might go for a jog.

Diet same as above roughly


----------



## PGT (May 17, 2008)

Shoulder (r)

Single arm db:45x8 45x8

bent lateral:40x10 40x10

cable side lateral:30x12 30x12

Tricept:

weightened dip:45x8 45x8

pushdown:130x10 130x10

kickback:15x12 15x12

Chest (r)

Incline db press:75x8 75x8

Benchpress:140x8 140x8

flys:45x15 45x15

Abs: we did many exercises like planks, hanging leg raise, v holds etc. This was 2 days combined


----------



## PGT (Aug 7, 2008)

Chest (P)

Benchpress:140x6 140x5

Db incline: 70x8 70x6

dipsx6

Abs:

ab machine 50x8 80x6

swiss ball crunch: x15 x10

leg raise: x10 x10

Hurt my back couple of weeks ago finally back at it again, just doing 2 sets instead of 3 cause i dont want to be too sore


----------



## PGT (Aug 11, 2008)

Calves:

Seated:180x6 x6 x6

Horizontal:330x6 x6 

Foramrs:

reverse curl:65x8 75x6

wrist curls: 75x6 75x6

Standing behind back wrist curls:75x6 x6

Shrugs:95x6 x6 

(P)

Back:

Deadlift: 180x6 240x6

Bentrow: 120x6 120x6

Cg seated row:120x6 150x6

Bicepts:

BB curl: 95x6 95x5

Preacher curl:60x6 60x6

Hammer curl: 50x6 50x6


----------



## PGT (Aug 13, 2008)

Split:Shoulders

Military press:110x6 110x5 

Upright row:90x6 90x6

Cheat lateral:40x6 40x6

Tricepts:

Skull crusher:75x6 75x4 

Cg benchpress:120x6 120x6 

Tricepts overhead ext:25x6 25x5


----------



## PGT (Aug 18, 2008)

P Chest/abs

Bench:180x5 160x3 140x3

INcline db: 70x5 70x3 60x4

dips:x5 x3

Abs:

rope crunch:150x15 170x10 170x10

Not sure what its called but it for you love handles area: 150x8 160x8 170x8


----------



## PGT (Aug 18, 2008)

(R)

Back:

chinups:x6 x5 x4

Wg tbar: 115x8 115x8 115x8

Pulldowns:150x6 120x8 115x10

Pullovers: 70x12 70x12 70x10

Bicepts: 

db curls:50x6 50x6 50x6

cable curls:50x8 50x8 50x8

concentration curls: 30x10 30x10 30x8


----------



## PGT (Aug 19, 2008)

(R)

Shoulders:

single arm arnold press:60x6 x6 x5

machine laterals: 30x10 40x10 50x8

calbe sides:50x6 30x10 30x10

tricepts:

dips: x10 x7 x6 

pulldowns:130x10 150x8 150x8

rope push downs:70x12 70x12 70x12

Ran this morning for cardio and yesterday aswell


----------



## PGT (Aug 20, 2008)

Legs (R)

Leg ext:225x10 240x8 240x6

leg press: 6plates x8 x8 x8

front squat:90x10 90x10 90x10

lying leg curl:100x12 90x10 70x12

deadlift:140x12 90x14 90x14

cardio jog in the morning.


----------



## PGT (Aug 22, 2008)

(R) Forearms

seated wrist curl:75x8 x8 x8

Behind back wrist curl:75x10 x8 x8


Calfs:

Seated:120x10 120x10 120x10

horizontal:130x12 x12 x12

Shrugs:95x8 x8 x8


----------

